# K-9 Komfort Tuffflex



## Ryan Lee (Feb 9, 2011)

Looking to get a flat collar and came across this brand. 

just looking for some input if anyone has any experience with this product.


----------



## Ryan Lee (Feb 9, 2011)

or recommend a different flat collar from gun dog supply.


----------



## Tollwest (Oct 22, 2008)

I have one, it is a couple years old and still in great shape, the color has not faded at all. I am planning on buying some more for my other dogs


----------

